# Made 125 nuc boxes - snowy days are great for shop work!



## ken rice (Apr 28, 2010)

Great way to take care of that cabin fever


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Aproximate how much $ does each box come out to be? Not including nails, paint, labor, etc.


----------



## ARGluck (Mar 10, 2013)

Holy crap! And I thought I did ok today by making a double nuc box, and 2x screened bottom boards with removable solid bottoms. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Brian Suchan (Apr 6, 2005)

Did u put those together in your living room? Ha just kiddin looks good bout 5 years ago i put 200 deeps together in my laundry room!!!


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

You really bang it out!

What is the primary use for them.
Splits or are you going to fill them and sell them?
You should come visit me in Florida and "teach" me how to build about 75 of those.
I'd also like to watch you build bottom boards !!


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

RAK:
Not including labor, it comes to $5.85 each nuc. Wood = $5.05, glue + staples = average 80 cents, maybe a little high of an estimate.

Brian Suchan:
I built them out in the garage, and took it inside for the photos. 

Mbeck:
Thanks. I will fill and sell 25 of them. The rest I will install package bees in; they grow faster and build up better, if first installed in a nuc and fed heavily, with both syrup and pollen sub. We'll hafta see about Florida!


----------



## Brian Suchan (Apr 6, 2005)

I figured that had 2 laugh at the couch in background. When ur packages coming in?? Hopefully you will have better weather than we have had on ours the last 10days. Keep that snow coming headin out 2 the snowies on friday.


----------



## gunter62 (Feb 13, 2011)

Great job Benjamin! How much you paying for plywood out there?


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

$20.25 for a 4'x8' sheet of 1/2".


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Packages come in on two different dates: first 90 on the 27 of April and the other 110 on the 4th of May. The first 90 are for resale.


----------



## broodhead (May 30, 2009)

Good work as usual Ben. I always have had problems with plywood nucs, over a period of time they bend and the lids warp. Yours look great, thanks for posting.


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Thanks, broodhead.


----------

